# Aufklärung um CoDeSysV3



## Garog (30 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich aus aktuellem Anlass mal mit CoDeSysV3 beschäftigt.

Programm runter geladen, Projekt erstellt, etwas programmiert, mit der SoftSPS getestet.. soweit alles wunderbar.

Nu hängts aber bei mir. Dazu muss ich etwas "ausschweifen".

Ich habe mich mit einigen Anbietern beschäftigt die Hardware für CoDeSys "anbieten". Bsp.: Beckhoff.

Meine Gedanken dazu waren nun das ich mit CoDeSys sämtliche Komponenten, IPC, Umrichter, Feldbus etc, programmieren kann.Dann habe ich versucht irgendwelche Konfigurationsdateien im Internet zu finde. Für Feldbuskomponenten alles da, wunderbar dachte ich. Dann habe ich mich auf die Suche nach z.B. etwas für die IPC gemacht.
Da habe ich bis heute noch nix gefunden. ^^

Wie ich irgendwie immer mehr mitbekomme bauen alle "CoDeSys Nutzer" nur auf CoDeSys auf und bauen ihr eigenes System draus. In diesem Fall TwinCat z.B. nun bin ich am nachdenken was mit CoDeSys den überhaupt bringt, wenn ich dafür keine Hardware Steuerungen bekomme um diese zu programmieren.

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir arbeitet ab und zu mit Panels der Firma Micro Ínnovation. Auch CoDeSys wie er meint. Damit das geht braucht er aber auch die Programmiersoftware von dennen. Da er sehr neu ist in dem Thema und das ganze auch noch auf v2.3 baut, kann er mir da auch keine Fragen beantworten.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mein Gedankenwirrwar etwas entwirren.

Daher mal ganz blöd gefragt.
Wozu kann/brauche ich CoDeSys, was kann ich damit machen und wie bitte bekomme ich andere SPS'en in die Hardwarekonfig ? ^^


----------



## cas (30 November 2009)

Hallo,
soweit ich das verstanden bringt dir Codesys, das du ein kostenlosen GRUND-TOOL :TOOL:hast, mit dem du ein Programm schreiben kannst.
Gut...

Aber:
Wenn du dann das Programm irgendwo reinschieben willst (SPS usw.) brachst du sowas wie ein passendes plugin für dein Codesys.
Es kann sein, das diverse Steuerungen/Geräte auch schon direkt mit dem Grund-Tool geschrieben werden, bin mir aber da nicht sicher.

Kauft man,oder läd sich die Software bei Beckhoff runter, ist dieses plugin für Beckhoff schon dabei.
Genauso bei Wago usw.

Angaben ohne Gewähr!:-|

Mfg CAS


----------



## trinitaucher (30 November 2009)

Mit TwinCAT hast du dir ja gerade das falsche System rausgesucht ....

Das TwinCAT-Konzept wurde komplett von Beckhoff erfunden und nutzt nur den CoDeSys-PLC-Editor!
Beckhoff bietet also kein Plug-In für CoDeSys an, sondern hat es lediglich für seine Zwecke angepasst.
Wenn du CoDeSys installierst, wirst du keine Beckhoff-Steuerung programmieren können, sondern du brauchst TwinCAT.


----------



## cas (30 November 2009)

Aha...

ist zwar anders, aber das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, oder?

MfG CAS


----------



## trinitaucher (30 November 2009)

cas schrieb:


> ist zwar anders, aber das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, oder?


Ähm... nee.

CoDeSys bietet ja ein Tool für Programmierung, Hardware-Konfiguration und Software-SPS (Runtime) an. Viele Hersteller nutzen das Komplettpaket oder nur Teile davon, wenn nicht alles gebraucht wird (z.B. die Soft-SPS-Funktionalität).
Diese Hersteller gehören der CoDeSys Automation Alliance an:http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?CoDeSys-Automation-Alliance
http://www.automation-alliance.com/

Zwar hat jeder auch seinen Teil drumrum, aber im Prinzip kannst du das CoDeSys nehmen und mit herstellerspezifischen Plugins dann die Steuerung programmieren. Aber du nutzt CoDeSys.

Beckhoff aber gehört NICHT zu der Automation Alliance! Die haben eine eigene Soft-SPS und die Kernsoftware ist der "TwinCAT System Manager", der absolut nichts mit CoDeSys zu tun hat.
Es wird wirklich nur der angepasste PLC-Editor von CoDeSys zum programmieren genutzt, als _zusätzliches_ Tool.
Wenn du einfach nur CoDeSys nimmst, gibt es kein Plugin für TwinCAT-Steuerungen, sprich mit CoDeSys kannst du bei Beckhoff nichts anfangen.


Es wär auch mal interessant zu wissen, welche Soft-SPS eher da war. ... TwinCAT oder CoDeSys ?


----------



## cas (30 November 2009)

man lernt nicht aus....

Ich weis aber, ob das Huhn oder das Ei zuerst da war!

MfG CAS


----------



## Fx64 (30 November 2009)

Hallo trini,

ich vermute mal TwinCAT gab es zuerst und davor Beckhoff S1000 und S2000.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Chräshe (30 November 2009)

*Übersicht: CoDeSys V23 / V3 / TwinCAT v2.11*

Hallo allerseits,

  Vielleicht noch mal der Übersicht halber alles zusammengefasst:


CoDeSys V23 und TwinCAT v2.11 haben große Ähnlichkeiten. 
  Einzelne Programmteile können im anderen System übernommen werden. Wichtig ist, dass keine Herstellerspezifischen Bibliotheken oder Funktionen verwendet werden.


  Zum programmieren der Hardware sind bei CoDeSys meistens so genannte Targets notwendig. Diese sind Hersteller und hardwareabhängig.  
  Bei TwinCAT ist alles mit bei, aber eben nur für Beckhoffprodukte.

  CoDeSys V3 gibt es zwar schon einige Tage, bei der Hardware zu dieser Programmier- Umgebung sieht es noch etwas dürftig aus.


----------



## Garog (30 November 2009)

vielen dank erstmal.

das bringt einiges an licht ins dunkel

nun muss ich dem beckhoff vertreter erstmal absagen wieder für donnerstag mit seiner produktvorstellung ^^

welcher hersteller bietet den ein all-in-one packet auf CoDeSys basis an ?
SPS und Feldbus würde erstmal reichen, Antriebstechnik wäre eine tolle zugabe.


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ich störe mich ein wenig an den Begrifflichkeiten...


Chräshe schrieb:


> CoDeSys V23 und TwinCAT v2.11 haben große Ähnlichkeiten.


Klar, aber nur bei der SPS-Programmiersoftware.
CoDeSys (V2) wird in TwinCAT als PLC-Editor genutzt. Schon seit TwinCAt 2.7, meine ich.


Chräshe schrieb:


> Einzelne Programmteile können im anderen System übernommen werden. Wichtig ist, dass keine Herstellerspezifischen Bibliotheken oder Funktionen verwendet werden.


Aber wierum ausschließlich auf SPS-Programmierbene ohne TwinCAT-spezifische Bibliotheken. Sobald Bibliotheken verwendet werden, die auf die TwinCAT-Software-Ebene zugreifen (Zauberwort: "ADS") ist's vorbei.
Aber ohne diese speziellen Bibliotheken ist das TwinCAT nur halb so mächtig.
Insbesondere die NC-Funktionalität (Soft-Motion) hat nichts mehr mit CoDeSys zu tun.



Chräshe schrieb:


> Zum programmieren der Hardware sind bei CoDeSys meistens so genannte Targets notwendig. Diese sind Hersteller und hardwareabhängig.
> Bei TwinCAT ist alles mit bei, aber eben nur für Beckhoffprodukte.


Finde ich nicht korrekt formuliert. Man kann das CoDeSys nicht mit TwinCAT-Funktionalität erweitern. 
TwinCAT ist ist nicht CoDeSys+Beckhoff-Target, sondern eine eigenständige Software mit integriertem CoDeSys-PLC-Editor.

Grundlage für alle TwinCAT-Systeme ist das Softwarekonzept "ADS" (Automation Device Specification) und der TwinCAT Realtime-Kernel.
CoDeSys hat davon nichts implementiert.

TwinCAT kann auch vollständig ohne CoDeSys verwendet werden, indem man eigene Software in C/C++/C# usw. schreibt und die Twincat Realtime-Funktionalitäten nutzt. Hardware und NC werden eh vollständig über den "System Manager" Konfiguriert.
Ich würde CoDeSys eher als eine Erweiterungsform des TwinCAT betrachten, um das System nach IEC 61131 programmieren zu können. Für TwinCAT braucht man das (integrierte) CoDeSys nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde CoDeSys eher als eine Erweiterungsform des TwinCAT betrachten, um das System nach IEC 61131 programmieren zu können. Für TwinCAT braucht man das (integrierte) CoDeSys nicht unbedingt.



Hallo, 

TwinCAT bassiert schon auf CoDeSys, hat aber einige spezielle Anpassungen 
und wird m. E. auch nicht als "CoDeSys-kompatibel" vermarktet.

Soweit mir bekannt sind weder die Projekte noch die Kommunikation kompatibel.

Das ist auch nachvollziebar. Große Hersteller wie Beckhoff (und auch Siemens) 
wollen  zwar Standards unterstützen, aber nicht austauschbar sein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> ....
> Es wär auch mal interessant zu wissen, welche Soft-SPS eher da war. ... TwinCAT oder CoDeSys ?



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat Beckhoff mit dem Aufkommen der 
IEC-Tools zuerst mit KW-Software (ProConOs) gearbeitet und ist dann 
zu CoDeSys gewechselt.


----------



## Werner29 (2 Dezember 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Es wär auch mal interessant zu wissen, welche Soft-SPS eher da war. ... TwinCAT oder CoDeSys ?



TwinCAT. Es stimmt auch, das Beckhoff zuerst mit KW zusammengearbeitet hat und dann zu 3S gewechselt ist. Aber Trinitaucher fragt nach der SoftSPS 
und nicht nach der Programmierumgebung und die hatte weder mit dem einen noch mit dem anderen was zu tun und war immer schon Beckhoffs Eigenentwicklung.
Wenn es um die CoDeSys Echtzeit SPS für Windows geht, die ist ebenso eigenentwickelt wie die von Beckhoff. Aber zugegebenermassen ein Stück später.


----------

